# XRAYS with Charlie's HD - Opinions please



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I had posted about a week ago that our beloved 4 yr old GSD was diagnosed with HD. The vet FINALLY emailed the xrays. She said he's not a candidate for surgery. I need more opinions. He was 115 lbs, but ever since he has lost 5-10 lbs and we are trying to get him down to 90.

Any opinions/suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Charlie as most of your beloved GSDs I am sure, is like a child to us.

Thanks.:wub:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Those are most definitely HD hips... no question about it. 

Definitely get his weight down if you can. The less stress on those joints the better.

Are you supplementing anything?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so sorry about the hips,, I would consult with an orthopedic specialist as there may be something that can be done surgically


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I know nothing about XRAYS. How is the HD affecting him? As asked, are you giving him supplements?


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Charlies hips. BUT, it does not mean the end of him. I've seen plenty of dogs at work with HD that live well into their teens. I would also consult with a specialist to see. Sometimes vets don't know everything. I work for one and even I can say that. I would keep his weight down to keep stress off of his hips. Omega 3's are awesome for helping as well. It works on humans too  Nice steady walks are important as well for keeping his muscles built up. Strong legs can take some pressure off his hips.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm surprised your vet did not advise an orthopedic consult. Don't take your vet's opinion as gospel. See a specialist.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm no expert on drawing the line between surgery or no. Some things you can do regardless are keep him very lean (sounds like you are taking weight off). For me with an HD dog I'd probably not mind seeing the last rib or two. Don't stop all exercise because you do want muscle in the rear to support those hips. Swimming is really good if you can do that. There are lots of various supplements for joints. I have my dogs on a joint combo and find it's cheaper to get a generic brand of the human version at the pharmacy. My dogs eat anything I drop in their food bowls!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dakota was diagnosed with HD years ago. It must not be too severe because he doesn't seem like he is in pain and he does pretty well. We have him on glucosamine + chondroitin triple strength (he is 140 lbs.) We see a huge difference in his mobility with the supplement. Without it he has a much harder time walking and getting up. Exercise also helps but dont go over board. I would see a specialist as well.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Definitely get the ortho consult. They look pretty bad but the thing is some dogs with real bad hips do just fine and other with iffy hips have trouble.

Lean dog, good muscle mass, range of motion and excercise and supplements. And of course the question on surgery.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

your dog's x-ray



vs good hips from http://patricedodd.wordpress.com/2009/10/02/coopers-next-step-to-becoming-a-stud/











You are looking at the ball in the socket, shape of both and the fit of the bones. Radiographs (x-rays) of Pet Health Problems In ThePetCenter.









​ 

Here is a nice comparison of two hips. The one on the top is a normal hip. You can see how smooth and round the head of the femur is and how nicely the "ball" fits into the "socket". A hip with this structure is very unlikely to ever develop arthritis....unlike the abnormal hip below. Here you can see the result of years of irritation resulting from a poor fit, a shallow "socket", and a short neck attaching the "ball" to the shaft of the femur. This severe arthritis is a result of HIP DYSPLASIA.​ 








​ 
Hip Problems in Dogs - fhoguide.com​ 






 
Hip Dysplasia In Dogs has some great information


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks to all for your replies and suggestions. I have been giving him glucosamine/chrodin supplements every single day. I started with the Omega but it gives him real bad diarreah. Maybe you can suggest one particular brand that is better for his belly.

I do want to take him to a specialist, even though there are none locally. I don't mind driving up to San Antonio or Houston for this.

If he/she determines he is a candidate for surgery, then that will be the route we will take. I want Charlie in our lives for a long time and I want him to he as comfortable as possible.

Thanks again all of you!!!!! I really do appreciate you looking at this.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I've used "Bear Treats" brand salmon oil and both of my dogs have tolerated it well. You can find it on Amazon, has good amounts of Omega 3 & 6.

Robin (on this board) also turned me onto Sardine/Anchovy Oil. 

Vitamin C is noted to be supportive of not only the immune system but joints as well. Get the Ester-C because plain vitamin C can cause stomach upset.

I may be looking at a similiar diagnosis for my girl....taking her into the vet next week.   






frenchie27 said:


> Thanks to all for your replies and suggestions. I have been giving him glucosamine/chrodin supplements every single day. I started with the Omega but it gives him real bad diarreah. Maybe you can suggest one particular brand that is better for his belly.
> 
> I do want to take him to a specialist, even though there are none locally. I don't mind driving up to San Antonio or Houston for this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't really tell much from the x-ray. You did say the vet said he was not a canidate for surgery,right? What did she base that on?

I've seen much worse hips on German shepherds that have lived long (13 years +) lives pain free. Less weight will help, I use Grizzly Salmon Oil, and Preventive Plus suppliment with all my dogs.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

frenchie27 said:


> Thanks to all for your replies and suggestions. I have been giving him glucosamine/chrodin supplements every single day. I started with the Omega but it gives him real bad diarreah. Maybe you can suggest one particular brand that is better for his belly.
> 
> I do want to take him to a specialist, even though there are none locally. I don't mind driving up to San Antonio or Houston for this.
> 
> ...


The acetabulums are very shallow. As far as surgery goes, I can't say on that. They can do hip replacements, replace the femur head with a prosthetic one, then scrape out the acetabulum and replace it with a prosthetic socket. As to why or why your dog may not be a candidate per your vet, I don't know. 

You are lucky the xrays are digital. I would not travel to a specialist just yet. Instead, I would get references of orthopedic specialists in the area, contact them, and email the xrays.

Thinks you can do - weight is VERY important. Not only does it cause added stress to already stressed joints, but adipose tissue causes and increases inflammation. Since HD can cause severe inflammatory pain, feeding off fat just adds to the problems.

Supplements. Glucosamine, Chondroitin, essential fatty acids, and fish oil are all very important. In fact, ALL dogs, especially dogs like GSDs prone to joint problems, could benefit from those supplements.

Exercise. Muscle can help take some stress off the hips. However, don't overdo it. The abnormal rubbing of the femoral heads in the acetabulums causes a calcium buildup, basically "scarring" on the bones. THIS is what causes the pain associated with HD. This is something that you need to discuss with your vet. How much is good but what is too much?


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

I think the picture got mixed (upper is lower, vice versa). The dog obviously has bad joints (osteoarthritis?) and I am not proficient at reading x-rays but the xray shown of the bad hips appear to be less than perfect. Even if the hips were good, I would think the OFA would kick that back.

Bottom line is never take a doctor or veterinarian as the final word until a specialist can take a look. However, even with a questionable xray there appears to be a lot of deterioration.


----------



## goneridin2 (Aug 6, 2019)

I would definitely recommend consulting with an orthopedic veterinarian who specializes in hip replacements. My 10.5 mo old GSD is scheduled for a total hip replacement on his right hip next week (2/25/2020). And in approximately 3 months from the first surgery he anticipates doing the left hip.


----------

